# Job Wanted In The Malaga Area



## Mark and Linda (Mar 2, 2008)

We Are Looking To Move To The Malaga Area In The Next 2/3 Months ,
I Have Over 20yrs Experience In Mechanical Engineering,but Have Also Worked As A Painter And Decorator Which I Have C+g,
But I Am Willing To Do Almost Any Job,
Also My Wife Has Many Years Experience As A Gardener,
Does Any-one Know The Best Way Of Finding Out Where To Look As We Have Looked On The Sur In English Site And There Doesnt Seem To Be Much On It


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, we are in the same boat, but looking at a different area, and on my research
I have found many more opportunities in the CDS !
Try 'workcircle', I get regular e-mails from them and the majority of jobs are in CDS, also 'think spain'.
My hubby is a Mitsubishi mastertec & Suzuki specialist and although 4x4's are very popular over there, we just can't get him a job. i am a bit more flexible in terms of work.....I'll make beds in hotels if need be, just to get a foothold in spain.
Hope this maybe help....good luck !
Nance


----------

